# How to get hay out of car carpet?



## waresbear

Yeah, any tricks anyone? My brushed, vacuumed, not coming totally out hay is embedded in my trailer tackroom carpet. What a goofy place for carpet anyways!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Probably a dumb question, but have you tried a lint roller?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Probably a dumb question, but have you tried a lint roller?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's pretty heavily embedded... not sure if that would work? Will look into it.


----------



## Yogiwick

I'm sorry I just had to laugh when I saw this post.

"Problems horse people have".

Sorry I don't have anything productive to say except that I share your pain!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Let me ask my brother. He details cars for a living. Stand by...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Problems horse people have... the hay is only one of my carpet worries, the other is about half a litre of spilled molasses which is NOT helping with the hay situation


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Ok. My brother recommends a pumice stone. I bet one of those shedding blocks we use on the horses would work well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RegalCharm

or lock a goat in the trunk (boot) they will eat everything.


----------



## waresbear

I have a pumice stone and a griddle block, totally gonna try that tomorrow. Which is, by the way, the DAY I PICK UP MY NEW HORSE!!!!!!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

Sell to another horse owner?


----------



## GreySorrel

Worth a shot and I have done this...have you tried sticky duct tape? I got out a lot of stuff doing that in my truck...


----------



## Hoofpic

I have to vacuum my car a lot! I always have hay in my pant pockets (i wear the same pants eevrytime to the barn and they have big pockets as they come in handy).


----------



## Corporal

*how to clean stubborn stains and products from your car's carpet*

Ahhhh, we are ALL have poor Google-Foo, here. ABOVE was MY search and here is what I found:
15 Tips for Cleaning Carpeting & Upholstery in your Car : ROAD & TRAVEL Magazine


----------



## Corporal

*more...*

Professional Tips for Removing Stains from Auto Upholstery | Angies List
7 Ways to Clean Car Upholstery - wikiHow
5 Tips for Cleaning Your Car Carpet | eBay
17 Homemade Carpet Stain Removers | Reader's Digest
https://www.pinterest.com/explore/clean-car-carpet/
We, who OWNED a large truck, decided that it would be _fun_ to drive 4 of us on a camping trip, in my L200 Saturn. Somehow we all got really gassy. We bought and sprayed everywhere with Febreze and I discovered this spray on foam deodorizer to use afterwards.
I hope that a few of the links I found help you out. =D


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

I have used two methods.

1) give a 10-12 year old a stiff bristled brush and pay her $5 to do it
2) send the car to the detailer, tip well

:biglaugh:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

RegalCharm said:


> or lock a goat in the trunk (boot) they will eat everything.


Trouble is, it is likely to eat the carpet


----------



## ChitChatChet

I had a pickup where the carpet was heavily embedded with hay.

I just traded it in that way. Have no idea what the car dealership did about it.


----------



## Missy May

I take an all purpose rubber brush (on piece of squishy soft rubber with "bristols"), and a high powered shop vac - and vacuum whist brushing it up.


----------



## gunslinger

If you have an air compressor, try blowing it out....or, take a leaf blower and blow it.....then vacuum.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

gunslinger said:


> If you have an air compressor, try blowing it out....or, take a leaf blower and blow it.....then vacuum.


Now that I think about it, the air compressor is how our detail guys got imbedded stuff out of carpet in cars they were detailing for the lot.


----------



## Saskia

Okay so update - I sold the car.

Picked up my newer car car yesterday and parked my old one by this road people park at to sell cars. Within a couple hours I got a call and then they bought it on the spot!

They didn't seem to care about the boot.


----------



## Foxhunter

If you think hay seeds are bad - try getting a gallon of whole, fresh from the cow, milk cleared up!


----------



## ChitChatChet

Foxhunter said:


> If you think hay seeds are bad - try getting a gallon of whole, fresh from the cow, milk cleared up!



That would be the time when you sell the car before the milk sours. LOL

Never heard of anybody successfully cleaning up a milk spill in a car with carpet.


----------



## Yogiwick

I spilled milk in a truck without a carpet. Cleaned it up best I could...Man that thing still SMELLED for months. Drive with the windows open and when you first get in hold your breath!!


----------



## waresbear

I did the pumice stone on the tack room carpet, then shop vac'ed, worked like a charm. Thanks Drafty, luv ya!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Glad it worked, wares!! I'll have to tell my brother. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter

ChitChatChet said:


> That would be the time when you sell the car before the milk sours. LOL
> 
> Never heard of anybody successfully cleaning up a milk spill in a car with carpet.


No one would have bought it - to much hay in the carpets!


----------



## SwissMiss

Foxhunter said:


> If you think hay seeds are bad - try getting a gallon of whole, fresh from the cow, milk cleared up!


Had a big bottle of prune schnaps spilling in the car and soaking the carpet...

Smelled actually really great for a long time - just hope you don't get stopped by a cop for a while


----------

